# Canon 6D flash sync speed



## jjd228 (Apr 22, 2014)

The max flash sync speed of the Canon 6D is 180. But when you leave the camera at the default exposure increment setting of 1/3 stop, you can't even hit a shutter speed of 180. It goes from 160 to 200. This happens if you use off camera flash or when you have a speedlite attached and have it in HSS (high speed sync) mode. Once you disable HSS you max out at 180 and can't go any higher. I guess I'm just wondering why I can't stop at 180 when using off camera flash. I can change the exposure increment setting to 1/2 stop and then 180 is available to me, but do I want to do that? What's going on here?

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2014)

jjd228 said:


> I can change the exposure increment setting to 1/2 stop and then 180 is available to me, but do I want to do that?
> 
> Thanks!


Absolutely, if you want to use 1/180 with a flash unit.


----------

